# 50 Fathoms online Savage Worlds game over Fantasy Grounds



## daddystabz (Feb 4, 2012)

A new 50 Fathoms game will be starting up soon using the Fantasy Grounds gaming table online.  The virtual gaming table is customized to Savage Worlds and the 50 Fathoms setting alowing us to fully utilize all functions within the ruleset easily and intuitively.

We will be meeting Sundays at 2 pm U.S. eastern standard time (GMT -5).  We will handle character creation during our first session, currently slated for this next Sunday Feb 12th. at 2pm eastern.  All that is required is a lite license for Fantasy Grounds, which can be purchased at  https://www.fantasygrounds.com/store/product.xcp?id=SWK02.  When you connect to the GM for game sessions the 50 Fathoms custom files will automatically download to your client and you will be ready to play in the realm of Caribdus!

The game will be very Pirates of the Carbbean-esque in tone and include opportunity for great roleplaying as well as for swashbuckling action.  

About the setting: 

The natives say a trio of witches were discovered working dark sorcery in the land of Ograpog. The three were tried, sentenced by King Amemnus himself, and drowned with the rising tide. But with their dying breath the sisters uttered a dark curse, drowning Caribdus beneath fifty fathoms of water. Soon after, ships from another world drifted through the mists into the "Thousand Isles."



The visitors are sailors from the age of piracy, dashing corsairs, bloodthirsty buccaneers, or savage sea dogs. They’ve taken to this new world and now sail alongside its strange inhabitants—crab-like scurillians, massive grael, lonely doreen, mysterious kraken, cruel kehana, and the near-human masaquani. Many believe these visitors are destined to defeat the Sea Hags and save Caribdus, but most just seem interested in plundering her for the forgotten treasures of a drowned world.


Please feel free to PM me if interested and/or e-mail me at jonathan.baldridge@gmail.com


----------

